# Greek influence in ancient China Scripting?



## tkoletsis (Mar 16, 2008)

www .greek-thesaurus.gr/images/pub/china-script-1.jpg

These inscriptions are from China - western Zhou dynasty and are dated from 1028 to 771 BC. 
As a Greek i can recognize almost all the greek alphabet there. 
This is very strange because these symbols appear in the greek region at about 800 BC. with the disputed
argument - in my opinion - of the phoenician origin of the greek alphabet.
Something does not going well with the ancient scripts considering too many mistakes by archaeologists in translating the linear B script till 1950. 
I think we miss something here. I have the suspicion that there is a greek influence here but there are not enough evidences about that. 
I want your opinion.


----------



## Spartan27 (Dec 2, 2008)

Does not surprise me one bit....the Greeks did travel....some of their travels were not written down....while others were....again doesnt surprise me.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Dec 3, 2008)

Perhaps the origin of the Greek alphabet is not Phoenicia but China.


----------

